# lockdown recording



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey fellow scribblers.

This might be old news to some of you, but I found this site...https://www.fiverr.com/pro?source=top_nav, whilst looking for a way to record some string solos.
It's rather good and one can easily find top players worldwide, who also happen to have the means to record themselves with a home set-up. They are able to deliver finished recordings and post them online.

It's very useful if one works within a DAW and needs some humanity in their work. On the other hand if you have written a solo piece, from what I've seen, some players can also deliver not just a performance, but a full pro mix too.

I almost immediately got in touch with a violinist and cellist of considerable renown and have asked both for a quote to do some concerto recording....quite exciting if, like me, you are missing live players.


----------

